# Help setting up QoS with an Actiontec C1000A Modem/Router



## psykedOut

I have a 1.5/1 CenturyLink DSL connection (the best internet offered in my area) and I get a lot of latency spikes while trying to game so I wanted to try to setup QoS to see if that would help. I've done it with Cable and Linksys routers in the past, but the way it's done in this DSL modem has me extremely confused, any input would be greatly appreciated. I'm trying to set it up for DOTA 2 with UDP ports 27005 through 28999.

Actiontec C1000A with CAC001-31.30L.8 firmware

What is DSCP classification and which option should I select? 





Queue priority I'm assuming should be set to high

Source IP and Destination IP information, not sure what to put here. I know one I need to define as my IP and one I need to put the game ports in, but not sure what ports and IP to put for the other two or for netmasks. Thanks again for any help!


----------



## Agent Smith

I'm not that familiar with Cisco-like settings in QOS for DSCP. But a quick Wikipedia search tells me maybe I would try AF41 in the DSCP option which is for highest class 4 and low drop. 

Rule name: Can be anything I would name it DOTA 2

Source IP: This would be your computer's IP address. Like 192.168.1.2. Go to your network adapter | properties and it will say. You really should have a static IP for QOS. 

Source Netmask: Use this calculator to get a netmask of your computer's IP address. http://jodies.de/ipcalc It would more than likely be 255.255.255.0

Destination IP: This would be the game server IP address. But if you are playing multiple servers this would invalidate the QOS rule. Not really sure how this QOS works. Might be able to leave blank. 

Here is a quick guide to settings. http://screenshots.portforward.com/routers/Actiontec/C1000A_CenturyLink/QoS.htm

I would turn off UPnP if it's on.


----------



## Agent Smith

You may be getting lag from DSL its self and has nothing to do with QOS. Anything from bad wiring to a poor drop. Ingress/egress can cause it and a tech would have to find out.


----------



## Cromewell

Is DSCP required? If not, it's likely easier to make it work by using source and destination IPs with the port(s) you need.

edit: for further clarification on DSCP, I'm fairly certain you'd need the packets coming in marked for it to do anything. I don't think it's going to affect things on your carriers network.


----------



## Agent Smith

Seems like this may be your solution. http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29610887-How-do-I-setup-QoS-with-an-Actiontec-C1000A-Modem-Router

I've seen your other posts too.


----------



## beers

Cromewell said:


> edit: for further clarification on DSCP, I'm fairly certain you'd need the packets coming in marked for it to do anything. I don't think it's going to affect things on your carriers network.



This, really.

You can tag packets going out but your provider is going to queue all of your traffic into the same unmarked classification.


----------

